# أين هذه النبوءة: هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا



## القـاسم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله

يقول متى :-

8: 17 لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا 
.

أين هذه النبوءة في سفر إشعيا ؟؟ وأين قالها إشعيا ؟؟
.​*


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أين هذه النبوءة*

النبوءة عن المسيح مذكورة في أشعياء 53 و العدد 4

من يقرأ الإصحاح 53 لا يشك للحظة واحدة إن المعني هنا هو المسيح:

[q-bible]1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 
2 نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. 
3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. 
*4 لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. *
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12 لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.[/q-bible]


----------



## القـاسم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أين هذه النبوءة*



my rock قال:


> النبوءة عن المسيح مذكورة في أشعياء 53 و العدد 4
> 
> من يقرأ الإصحاح 53 لا يشك للحظة واحدة إن المعني هنا هو المسيح:
> 
> ...



*أنا لا أتكلم إن كانت تقصد المسيح أم لا !*

*ما دليلك يا استاذ ماي روك على أن هذا :-*




> 8: 17 لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا



*يُساوي ذاك :-*




> لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً



*مع العلم أن القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي والقمص أنطونيوس فكري لم يتطرقا إلى هذا المعنى نهائياً ولم يُعلقا على العدد 17 من إنجيل متى بأي إشارة تدل على أنه يُشير إلى النبوءة في سفر إشعياء !

فهل هذا إستنتاج من حضرتك ؟؟ أم هو قول أحد العلماء ؟؟ 

طبعاً مع الفارق الواضح بين النبوءتين وعدم تماثلهم في أي وجه من الوجوه !*​


----------



## Kiril (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ قاسم هل قرأت 


> وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا


 ؟

ام تريد النص


> هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا


بحذافيره؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أين هذه النبوءة*



القـاسم قال:


> *مع العلم أن القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي والقمص أنطونيوس فكري لم يتطرقا إلى هذا المعنى نهائياً ولم يُعلقا على العدد 17 من إنجيل متى بأي إشارة تدل على أنه يُشير إلى النبوءة في سفر إشعياء !*​
> *فهل هذا إستنتاج من حضرتك ؟؟ أم هو قول أحد العلماء ؟؟ *​


 

John Gill's Exposition of the Bible​ 
*Matthew 8:17* 
*That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the*
*prophet*
In ( Isaiah 53:4 ) "He hath borne our griefs and carried our sorrows", here rendered,​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/matthew-8-17.html​ 

**********​ 
Treasury Of *S c r i p t u r e* Knowledge​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/concordances/treasury-of-******ure-knowledge/matthew-8-17.html​ 

*Matthew 8:17* _(King James Version)_
That _it might_ be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, _Himself_ took our infirmities, and bare our sicknesses. ​ 
*it might* 
1:22Matthew 2:15Matthew 2:23​ 
*Himself* 
Isaiah 53:4 ; 1 Peter 2:24
​********​http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=matt 8:17&version=NIV


17This was to fulfill what was spoken through the prophet Isaiah: 
   "He took up our infirmities 
      and carried our diseases."[a]​
*Footnotes:* 

Matthew 8:17 Isaiah 53:4


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أين هذه النبوءة*



القـاسم قال:


> *ما دليلك يا استاذ ماي روك على أن هذا :-*​
> *يُساوي ذاك :-*​




الدليل في النص الكريم نفسه، ركز معي من جديد لعلك لم تنتبه:​[q-bible] 
لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا». 
[/q-bible]

البشير متى بالوحي المقدس يذكر لنا إن المسيح حقق هذه النبوءة التي في أشعياء. إجماع العلماء بمعنى النص يسحق أي محاولة للطعن بهذه النبوءة


*



مع العلم أن القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي والقمص أنطونيوس فكري لم يتطرقا إلى هذا المعنى نهائياً ولم يُعلقا على العدد 17 من إنجيل متى بأي إشارة تدل على أنه يُشير إلى النبوءة في سفر إشعياء !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
إن لم يتم تفسير النص الكريم من قِبل تادرس يعقوب و انطونيوس فكري، لا يعني إنهم يرفضون هذا التفسير و لا يعني إنه لا يوجد غيرهم من المفسرين الذي يُشيرون الى إن النبوءة تُشير الى اشعياء 53.
ليس ذنبنا أنك سطحي الدراسة و لا تملك من المصادر سوى تفسيرين، لتتبجح و تحكم على الأمور و كأنك وجدت السر الضائع الذي لم يكتشفه المسيحيين من الفي عام!​




> *فهل هذا إستنتاج من حضرتك ؟؟ أم هو قول أحد العلماء ؟؟ *




طبعاً قول العلماء و بالإجماع
 

*



طبعاً مع الفارق الواضح بين النبوءتين وعدم تماثلهم في أي وجه من الوجوه !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
كلامك لا وزن له إن لم يكن بدليل و برهان، فالمرة القادمة التي تُقدم بها تحليل لأي نص، يجب أن يكون بالدليل و البرهان، فلا مكان للخزعبلات هنا.

ربنا يهديك..​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كان الانجيلى متى يذكر اليهود بالنبوات عن المسيح . فلم يقولها حرفيا كما جاءت وانما كان يهتم بمعنى النبوة​
انظر مثالا​Matt 2:17 ​​حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.​
Matt 2:18 ​​صوت سمع في الرامة نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير. راحيل تبكي على اولادها ولا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين​

اما النبوة كانت ​Jer 31:15 ​​هكذا قال الرب. صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مرّ. راحيل تبكي على اولادها وتأبى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين.​




اما ​Matt 8:17 ​​لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا​
​

النبوة كانت ​Isa 53:4 ​​لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ............

وكما وضح اساتذتى من التفاسير.​


----------



## القـاسم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرد وصل من الزميل نيو مان , أنا لا أبحث عن حوار عقيم يا أستاذ ماي روك , أنا باحث وعندما أجد نفسي قد أخطأت أعترف بخطئي , وإن وجدت إجابة أقنعتني عن سؤال سألته فلم أماطل , فلن أستفيد شيئاً غير تضييع وقتي ووقتكم  , والإجابة وصلت من مداخلة الزميل نيو مان وإنتهى الأمر .

أرجو أن لاتكون قد تضايقت , فنبرتك كانت حادة في الإجابة , رغم عدم توثيق مداخلتك بدليل من تفسير أي عالم من العلماء ..فأين إجماعهم إذاً ؟؟؟!

أتمنى أن تقبلوني باحثاً يسعى للإحترام المُتبادل بيني وبينكم .

شكراً ,,,​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> *​​*​*رغم عدم توثيق مداخلتك بدليل من تفسير أي عالم من العلماء ..فأين إجماعهم إذاً ؟؟؟!*​


 
الاجماع موجود في كل من شرح الاية وربط كلام متى 7: 18 بكلام اشعياء 53: 4 ، يدحض هذا الاجماع اذا اتيت بتفسير واحد يقول انها لا تشير الى اشعياء 53: 4 ، وهو ما لم توثقه حضرتك ، 

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*John Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible




			Mat 8:17  That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet,.... In Isa_53:4 "He hath borne our griefs and carried our sorrows", here rendered,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Matthew Henry’s Commentary on the Whole Bible




			The accomplishment of the Old Testament prophecies was the great thing Christ had in his eye, and the great proof of his being the Messiah: among other things, it was written of him (Isa_53:4)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Jon Courson's Application Commentary, New Testament




			Here, Matthew draws the attention of his Jewish readers back to Isa_53:4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


The People's New Testament (1891) by B. W. Johnson




			Spoken by Isaiah. In the beautiful picture of the Messiah in chapter 53.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


The Preacher's Commentary




			The quotation in point is from Isa_53:4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


WORD PICTURES IN THE NEW TESTAMENT




			Himself took our infirmities and bare our diseases (autos tas astheneias elaben kai tas nosous ebastasen). A quotation from Isa_53:4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


The Bible Knowledge Commentary




			(Mar_1:32-34; Luk_4:40-41) As Jesus stayed in Peter’s home, many… demon-possessed people were brought to Him. Matthew simply recorded that Jesus healed them all, in fulfillment of words spoken through… Isaiah (Isa_53:4). His taking our infirmities (astheneias) and carrying our diseases (nosous) was finally accomplished on the cross in His death. But in anticipation of that event, Jesus performed many definite acts of healing in His ministry. By casting out demons, Jesus demonstrated His power over Satan, ruler of the demon world (cf. Mat_9:34; Mat_12:24).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



Thru the Bible Commentary




			This quotation is from Isa_53:4. Probably this verse is used by so-called faith healers more than any other verse. They claim that physical healing is in the Atonement, and they use this verse to support their position.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



John Wesley's Explanatory Notes on the Whole Bible




			Mat 8:17  Whereby was fulfilled what was spoken by the Prophet Isaiah - He spoke it in a more exalted sense. The evangelist here only alludes to those words, as being capable of this lower meaning also. Such instances are frequent in the sacred writings, and are elegancies rather than imperfections. He fulfilled these words in the highest sense, by bearing our sins in his own body on the tree: in a lower sense, by sympathizing with us in our sorrows, and healing us of the diseases which were the fruit of sin. Isa_53:4.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Albert Barnes' Notes on the Bible




			That it might be fulfilled ... - This passage is found in Isa_53:4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



BELIEVER'S BIBLE COMMENTARY




			He also healed all who were sick, fulfilling the prophecy of Isa_53:4 : “He Himself took our infirmities and bore our sicknesses.” Verse 17 is often used by faith-healers to show that healing is in the atonement, and that therefore physical healing is something the believer can claim by faith. But here the Spirit of God applies the prophecy to our Savior's earthly healing ministry and not to His work on the cross.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



Adam Clarke's Commentary on the Bible




			Himself took our infirmities - The quotation is taken from Isa_53:4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



**تفسير المرحوم بنيامين بنكرتن




			«ولما صار المساء قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين. فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم. لكي يتم ما قِيلَ بإشعياء النبي القائل 'هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا' » (عدد 16، 17).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> *​​*​*أرجو أن لاتكون قد تضايقت , فنبرتك كانت حادة في الإجابة , رغم عدم توثيق مداخلتك بدليل من تفسير أي عالم من العلماء ..فأين إجماعهم إذاً ؟؟؟!*​


 
أبداً يا عزيزي انا لم أتضايق أبداً، و نبرتي لا يوجد فيها حدة.
ردي كان لاُعلمك منهج البحث اكثر من الرد على شبهتك، فوجهتك الى إن مصادرك قليلة و تحتاج لمصادر أكثر لتحكم على أي موضوع، و وجهتك الى أن عدم تفسير نص في تفسير أو أثنين لا يعني إن النص لا يقصد النبوءة التي وضعنا لك شاهدها.
انا أعطيتك الخلاصة و الأحبة وثقوا لك الكلام، فمتى طلبت مني الدليل سأقدمه لك بكل فرح. 
إجماعهم كنت ستعرفه بنفسك لو عرفت المفسرين و أسمائهم، فردي أشبه بأن أذكر لك إجماع العلماء في قاعدة رياضية، فعدم معرفتك بعلماء الرياضيات هو تقصيرك منك و ليس ذنبي، لك متى طلبت الدليل، سأقدم لك قائمة بالمفسرين الذي أكدوا شاهد النص في أشعياء 53

هل ما زلت تُريد الأدلة أم الأجابة وصلت؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## القـاسم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الإجابة وصلت يا أستاذ ماي روك ولكن اعلمني بالمفسرين من باب المعرفة , فأنا مازلت باحثاً أشق طريقي ولم أقرأ إلا للقمص فكري وللقمص تادرس ملطي .*

*طلبي ليس من أجل عدم إطمئناني, ولكن من باب معرفة المفسرين ليس إلا وقد عرفت بعضهم كجون جيل وبنيامين بنكرتن .*

*وأعتذر إن كان في كلامي شيئاً أزعجكم ولكنه غير مقصود 

تحياتي وإحترامي لكم

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> *الإجابة وصلت يا أستاذ ماي روك ولكن اعلمني بالمفسرين من باب المعرفة , فأنا مازلت باحثاً أشق طريقي ولم أقرأ إلا للقمص فكري وللقمص تادرس ملطي .*
> 
> *طلبي ليس من أجل عدم إطمئناني, ولكن من باب معرفة المفسرين ليس إلا وقد عرفت بعضهم كجون جيل وبنيامين بنكرتن .*
> 
> ...




*اشكرك استاذ القاسم على ادبك اولا 
واما ثانيا فأريد ان اعدل شئ بسيط جدا هو ان
تادرس يعقوب ملطى  ( قمص )
واما 
انطونيوس فكرى ( قس )

ثالثا : اترك الإجابة لماى روك
*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي القاسم

أنت تشق طريقك باحثا وكما تعلم في الشق مشقة ولكن الوصول الى الحقيقة يستحق كل غالي ونفيس وليس اغلى علينا من وقتنا، فهو يشبه السلعة المستهلكة كلما استعملت منها كلما تقرب الى النفاذ.  الكتاب المقدس يقول:

[Q-BIBLE]   أفسس 5:
15 فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْلُكُونَ* بِالتَّدْقِيقِ،* لاَ كَجُهَلاَءَ بَلْ كَحُكَمَاءَ، 
16 *مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ* لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ.[/Q-BIBLE] 


وأنا أتمنى لك وقتا موفقا في بحثك واليك ثلاث روابط كلها عن أباء الكنيسة الأولين وكتابتهم وتفاسيرهم. لقد عاشوا القداسة وعرفوا نعمة الروح القدس في حياتهم وفهموا كلام الرب وفسروا الكثير، وكل تفسير جاء من بعدهم هو مبني على تفاسيرهم. 

http://www.monachos.net/content/patristics/patristic-quotations

http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/christian-history.html

http://www.synaxis.org/cf/ecf.html


----------



## القـاسم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً أستاذ مولكان على التوضيح

وشكراً أستاذة أمة على الروابط*


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> *الإجابة وصلت يا أستاذ ماي روك ولكن اعلمني بالمفسرين من باب المعرفة , فأنا مازلت باحثاً أشق طريقي ولم أقرأ إلا للقمص فكري وللقمص تادرس ملطي .*
> 
> *طلبي ليس من أجل عدم إطمئناني, ولكن من باب معرفة المفسرين ليس إلا وقد عرفت بعضهم كجون جيل وبنيامين بنكرتن .*
> 
> ...


 
لك مجموعة بسيطة من التفاسير لتكون عوناً لك و مصدر
التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس
تفسير الأب متى المسكين
تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن
تفسير الكتاب المقدس (مُترجم) وليم مكدونلد
تفسير الكتاب المقدس (مُترجم) وليم باركلي

اما التفاسير باللغة الأجليزية، فما اكثرها، لك البعض منها:
John S. C.
John Darby
John Gill
Matthew HenryGeneva
Wesley
Scofield
James Burton

و القائمة تطول و تطول، لكن اعلاه كافي لايجاد التفسير لأغلب ما موجود في الكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------

